# Found Small Parrot - how best to locate owner?



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

This little guy turned up in my yard early this evening.








What is the best way to go about finding his owner?
I've checked my local Craigslist, but he hasn't been posted "missing" so far.
Does anyone know where online (or locally) are good places to post him "found" or to look for him posted as "lost?"

One of my neighbors who keeps other parrots will be keeping him until we find his owner, so he will be well fed and looked after in the meantime.

(sorry for the soft photo; my camera is not awfully smart and gets fooled by the 1/4" hardware cloth on the carrier)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

rfboyer said:


> This little guy turned up in my yard early this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well just so you know thats a peach faced lovebird so if you see any signs for a lost love bird anywhere that might be a start .. other then that Im not sure where to look other then the local papers in your area and this link 
http://www.upatsix.com/faq/lostfound.htm hope it helps


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

These little guys rarely have the muscle tone to fly more than a few blocks.
He most likely escaped in your neighborhood.
I would make up a ''found bird'' poster and plaster the neighborhood with them.
Don't put a pic or say it's a lovebird..... just say you found a small parrot.
Let the caller identify what kind of bird they lost.

PS......It's feet & legs are clean,...it's nails are short... and it's feathers look pretty spiffy..........
I think you have a very young bird there.


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess people don't band this kind of bird? His legs are "nekkid!" 

@Lokotaloft -- Thanks for links to post him found, and for the info on his type... I wasn't sure exactly what he was. 
("...mostly green & has a hooked bill, so must be some kind of parrot" is about as far as I got.  ) 

@Sesamestick -- I think he is probably young; he acts like a pigeon YB who's well socialized to humans. He's pretty confident & assertive!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Robin, you might try here:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911ParrotAlert/

Good luck with the little guy,

Karyn


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

That is a love bird,I doubt he flew very far, but might have?


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

I would stick up a notice at your local vets again not a picture just description.


----------



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

jeff houghton said:


> I would stick up a notice at your local vets again not a picture just description.


Never give a picture or a description of a FOUND bird UNLESS....it is banded,...then don't give the band. Make the person claiming it is their bird do the describing or give you the band number.

You would be amazed at the people who sometimes will try to claim a FREE bird and you don't always know what they have in mind for the bird.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

u should put up a post and post yourself on craigslist, when people call ask what the band number is even though he doesn't have one, also post and check on parrot 911
http://www.911parrotalert.com/


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a male, by the way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have had parakeets come to my yard, and if I can catch them, I have posted it on our public access channel, as everyone in town gets this channel, unless they have dish satellite t.v., and they or someone who knows them may see it. Just call your town hall, or go down and tell them that you have something to post on the channel. I'm sure they would help you to fill out the form. This has worked for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Charis said:


> It's a male, by the way.


what tells you this is a male ?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

ya i wanna know too, lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

females are generally darker and greener, while males are smaller and brighter.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

The only way to sex a lovebird is by DNA testing or if it lays an egg.  I'm still learning about pijies, but I have had Lovies for years. With your permission I will cross post this lost baby on the other forums that I belong to. Please send me a private message. There is a huge network of lost and found parrot sites and most of them try to work together. Parrot 911, the local SPCA, any and all Vet clinics and pet stores, all of these places can provide helpful links in returning this Lovie home. Thank you for caring - I know how hysterical I would be if one of ours got loose.


----------

